
Klout Score: Measuring Influence Across Multiple Social Networks - stanfordnope
http://arxiv.org/abs/1510.08487
======
artur_makly
I thought it died a while back..

[http://www.slate.com/articles/business/the_bet/2014/05/klout...](http://www.slate.com/articles/business/the_bet/2014/05/klout_is_basically_dead_but_it_finally_matters.html)

~~~
fredkbloggs
Klout is long dead, but Klouchebag lives on:
[http://www.tomscott.com/klouchebag/](http://www.tomscott.com/klouchebag/).

~~~
Mz
How is Klout long dead? I opened an account today. So, genuinely confused.
Please enlighten me.

Thanks.

~~~
fredkbloggs
Perhaps I should ask whether you think that horsecarts are long-dead as a mode
of transportation. They're still legal, and one can still purchase horses,
carts, tack, etc. But no more than a handful of people use them on any given
day. To me, they're long-dead: still historically instructive, but not
economically relevant. Klout is in the same bucket.

~~~
DonHopkins
At least horsecarts had their day, and took millions of people for a ride to
their destination.

Klout tried to take people for a ride, but nobody would hitch their wagon to
them, because it was horse shit.

------
MichaelGG
Isn't Klout basically "Twitter followers + rand(20%)"? I only skimmed it, but
the paper doesn't seem to directly address how much better Klout is over just
going off Twitter followers.

See chart here: [https://moz.com/blog/social-
authority](https://moz.com/blog/social-authority)

~~~
rhizome
No, they count retweets and shit.

~~~
DonHopkins
If they count shit, it's no wonder Justin Bieber had such a high score.

------
masukomi
I don't get it:

"In this work, we present the Klout Score, an influence scoring system that
assigns scores to 750 million users across 9 different social networks on a
daily basis. We propose a hierarchical framework for generating an influence
score for each user, by incorporating information for the user from multiple
networks and communities."

why are they "proposing a hierarchical framework". the thing already exists.
It's like me proposing we have a vehicles that use four wheels and internal
combustion engines.

~~~
Mz
I thnk it is kind of like coming up with a standard metric that compares cars,
trucks, SUVs, hang gliders, trains and horses.

------
TeMPOraL
Obligatory Klout XKCD: [http://xkcd.com/1057/](http://xkcd.com/1057/).

------
acconrad
So are they actually leveraging Klout[1]?

[1] [https://klout.com/home](https://klout.com/home)

~~~
rdl
The authors are from Klout, so it's documenting what Klout does, or at least
the science behind their decision to do certain things.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.forbes.com/sites/theopriestley/2015/10/30/how-
klo...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/theopriestley/2015/10/30/how-klout-
leverages-machine-learning-to-calculate-influence/), which points to this.

